
Announcement of LibreOffice 6.4.5 - pwg
https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2020/07/02/announcement-of-libreoffice-6-4-5/
======
nebulosa
To anyone's who's used LibreOffice recently - is it still as buggy and
terribly performing as a few years ago? I remember trying to open a 10 page
document with a few images and it took in excess of two minutes to open it. At
that point I just decided to use LaTeX.

~~~
RealStickman_
The worst part is the spelling correction (or lack of a good one). However,
that can be improved by installing the LanguageTool extension (Needs web
access though) bringing it up to at least Word level, if not better.

Other than that I never had any issues with LibreOffice recently.

